# Got a recurve, can yall help me with a few things?



## cpowel10 (Feb 4, 2008)

I had almost forgotten about this old bow in the closet, but I dug it out today and I'd like to start shooting it. Its not very clean and has smudges all over it, so I've got to try to clean it up in the next few days. Can yall help me with a few things?

This is what It says on the side of the bow:

AMO - 62"
45# - 28"

-Doesn't this mean the bow is 45 pounds at a 28" draw?
-Can someone explain what length string I need to order, I have one but I'd like to get a new one and don't know what length to order.  
-There lines on the limbs (see pics) Is it safe to shoot?
-What would be a good arrow to shoot? I've got a lot of Beman carbon arrows for my compound and a few cheapo walmart carbons laying around.  Would they work or would they be overspined?
-It says Ben Pearson Cougar 7050 on the bottom limb.


I shot hogdgz's recurve this weekend and actually hit the target a few times so I've got the itch now!

Sorry bout the toes in the pics!


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep 45 pounds @ 28 inches, the best way to figure your string length is to measure the one that was on it.  You can also order a 62" AMO string and it will actually be about 58" long.  If you order a string from a stringmaker let them know when you order whether the length you are ordering is actual length or AMO.  You can find mass produced strings at some sporting goods stores and they will all be AMO.


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 4, 2008)

Slingblade said:


> Yep 45 pounds @ 28 inches, the best way to figure your string length is to measure the one that was on it.  You can also order a 62" AMO string and it will actually be about 58" long.



Thanks for the info about the string, I'm clueless about this stuff!


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 4, 2008)

Kinda confusing until you figure it out as far as AMO vs Actual length.  If you measure along the back of the bow from groove to groove it will be about 62" as marked but a 62" string would just lay there and not bend the limbs so the string has to be about 4" shorter to "Brace" the bow.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 4, 2008)

There's tons of info on this site and others and lots of folks willing to help.  Good advice so far.  I would add to go slow and flex the bow slowly for a few times listening for and cracking noises until you feel comfortable in full draw.  Warm it up so to speak.  Also get a stringer to use in stringing it up.  I wonder how many bows were ruined by not using one.  Sight down the string after the bow is strung to see if limbs are twisted.  If the string doesn't bisect the limbs you need to get back for advice on straightening them.  It usually can be done.  Good luck you're a gonner now! LOL


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

Those stress lines are nothing to worry about.  I have seen them on rather new customs.  Your 30-40 year old Pearson is allowed to have them.  Get you a string and go shoot.


----------



## ShawnD (Mar 2, 2008)

*nice bow*

welcome to the world of tradional bows good luck


----------



## EMC-GUN (Mar 7, 2008)

Had a Bear #50 58in. I found in my Dad's attic. Strung it and shot the crap out of it. Well one morn I was shooting and I was at full draw and it folded up on me. It literally EXPLODED!!!!! Fiberglass everywhere, string hanging limp, etc. I finally opened my eyes to find I still had my eyes and nothing was cut or severed. I called Discount Archery in Ca and asked what could have happened. They said the glue may have reached it's life expectancy that held the limbs and laminate together. It had a 1958 date on it. So lo and behold I bought a Samick Spirit II from Discount Archery. They have some good stuff there. Just be careful. I am by no means an archery pro, but the Bear blowing up on me was enough for me to do some serious research.


----------



## mgragg61 (Mar 8, 2008)

i have exactly that same bow bp 62" 45#@28" cougar 7050. i shoot the crap out of it, even have drawn it to 30". it shoots just like a new bow, i really like it, smooth draw,very stable, easy to shoot. your bow looks better than mine,it has a few battle scars. draw it easy a couple of times and if it doesn't complain you got a good weapon. also, my string for mine is 58"but i made it myself. this length is about right, however should you order one just order it for a 62" recurve.


----------

